# Computor Problems...Please help me!!!



## Jack_the_White (Mar 3, 2009)

My computor for no reason started running slow, i can still acces TCoD, but for youtube vids, i gotta wait until it loads the entire vid to watch it 100% lag free.  Internet is just all together slower.  and everything on my computor seems to run slow now.  I can't play some of my favorite games (like spore, cuz i found out my friend just got more achievements then me).  I honestly think it's cuz i only got liek 750 meg of ram.  But it worked fine before.  and i keep scanning my computor, nothing has infected my computor that avg has found.  now, any ideas what is wrong and how to fix it?


----------



## Jester (Mar 3, 2009)

Try deleting things you don't need. And try searching for problems with ad/spyware or viruses


----------



## Felidire (Mar 3, 2009)

If they are online games, then it's probably the isp. I gotta go in a minute, so i'll think about some other reasons when I get home.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 4, 2009)

Try emptying your recycle bin, defragging or you could always save everything you need onto an external harddrive and then wipe the computer.


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 4, 2009)

Run hijackthis and post the log here.

(note: it won't actually hijack anything, it just generates a list of running processes and key registry entries, if there's a program messing up your computer it will be shown in that log)


----------



## Felidire (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah I think your internet is just capped, I can't think of any logic reason for your computer to act all retarded and slow, and from what you've told me:
Youtube lags = (Internet)
Online game lags = (Internet)

Give it a few days to 2 weeks and see if it clears up.


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 5, 2009)

Do any of your offline applications run slowly? How about if you play Spore offline, does it still lag?

I just recently sped up my computer, here are the things I did:

Internet searched every service (Control Pannel --> Administrative Tools --> Services) and disabled all that I didn't need, left alone those that I couldn't find enough info on.

I ran CCleaner and cleared all unneeded files and fixed broken/unneded registry entries.

I defragmented 6 times in a row. Sometimes just once or twice doesn't cut it, especially if you don't defrag often.

Also have a look at the processes in task manager and see if anything is taking up too much memory or CPU.

Anyway, I noticed a vast difference in performance after doing these things. Sometimes you just have to do a bit of cleaning up from time to time.

Also check your HD space. Some trojans may continuously download random useless junk onto your computer, which can really slow everything down.


----------



## Mirry (Mar 5, 2009)

All of the things that Amoeba said are good suggestions. Definitely go into run > msconfig and check what's running on startup. If you have a bunch of junk programs running when your computer starts, that could really bog it down. Also you mentioned using AVG -- if that is running all the time, that will definitely slow your computer down. Try ending all AVG processes and seeing if that makes a difference.

If you've done everything you can think of -- deleted unnecessary files, defragmented, gotten rid of unnecessary start up programs, etc. -- and you still don't see a difference, you may want to just reformat your hard drive and reinstall Windows (I think I make a pretty safe assumption when I say you're using Windows). Yes it's a hassle and it will require you to back up all your files beforehand and reinstall all your programs, but it may be worth it in the long run if it's the only thing that will speed up your clunky old Windows installation.

As for the web apps and online games, as others mentioned, that's probably more of an issue with your internet connection or the particular website you're going to than your computer itself. (If you're downloading torrents all the time, though, that can definitely affect your web connection.)


----------



## Felidire (Mar 5, 2009)

Mirry said:


> Also you mentioned using AVG -- if that is running all the time, that will definitely slow your computer down. Try ending all AVG processes and seeing if that makes a difference.


That's a good bet, and it totally slipped my mind. I was using AVG Free when I got this computer brand new, (I hated it, but had to keep it until I got a real AV program).

Anyways, mine was set to start a scan 5-10 minutes after start up, (each time I started up), and the only way to see if it's scanning is to press that little (<) in the bottom right hand corner. Every time it was scanning, I was lagging like a mofo, and that's coming from a quad-core w/ 8mbps internet connection.

If he uses AVG Free, and like me, was too lazy to configure the scan settings, chances are the scans are what's causing him lag, (it shouldn't be a problem when it's not scanning).


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok,I'm jacks sis so...

It runs slow on offline spore,I know nothing else


----------



## Felidire (Mar 7, 2009)

Pinestar said:


> Ok,I'm jacks sis so...
> 
> It runs slow on offline spore,I know nothing else


All the time?
Try play the game, and if it lags, right click the AVG tray and turn it off, see if it works.

If it doesn't, then I don't know, I can't do much without sitting there looking at it.


----------

